# Recherche os 8 ou 9 Original



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je recherche pour un vieux powermac g3 beige en format tour, un os 8 ou 9 original, car il ne prend plus les gravés. 

j'ai bien celui d'origine mais il est deffectueux. 

je suis preneur aussi si vous avez celui d'origine pour ce power mac.

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bonjour, je recherche pour un vieux powermac g3 beige en format tour, un os 8 ou 9 original, car il ne prend plus les gravés.
> 
> j'ai bien celui d'origine mais il est deffectueux.
> 
> ...



J'ai un 9.0 quelque part, et n'ai plus aucun ordi susceptible de démarrer dessus (même mon Pismo réclame au moins un 9.0.2). Si tu le veux, fais le moi savoir, je t'expliquerais par MP comment procéder


----------



## zacromatafalgar (6 Février 2010)

Salut,

J'ai un système 8 dans un tiroir, si tu es intéressé


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2010)

Bien les deux m'intéresseraient, tout dépend du prix que vous me les cèderiez... 

Car c'est simplement pour formater le DD interne en bootant sur le CD. J'ai Jaguar sur le DD, et étrangement, après la barre de chargement OS X, il me met un mode console (verbose) BSD, et là impossible de faire quoi que ce soit et de sortir de ce mode.

Et vu que mon lecteur CD refuse de prendre les CDR, j'ai juste besoin d'un original à pas cher cher... 

(Gratuit je prends aussi ) enfin je financerais l'envoie, enfin, si vous pouvez me contacter par mp pour me faire une proposition, ce serais sympa. En espérant que vos CD ne soient pas trop abimés


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bien les deux m'intéresseraient, tout dépend du prix que vous me les cèderiez...
> 
> Car c'est simplement pour formater le DD interne en bootant sur le CD. J'ai Jaguar sur le DD, et étrangement, après la barre de chargement OS X, il me met un mode console (verbose) BSD, et là impossible de faire quoi que ce soit et de sortir de ce mode.
> 
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, ça te coûte le prix de l'expédition d'un CD par la poste. J'ai répondu à ton MP.


----------



## claude72 (7 Février 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bonjour, je recherche pour un vieux powermac g3 beige en format tour, un os 8 ou 9 original, car il ne prend plus les gravés.
> 
> j'ai bien celui d'origine mais il est deffectueux.


Un lecteur de CD qui commence à ne plus lire les CD gravés est souvent un lecteur HS... ou presque HS... et donc ton CD d'origine n'est peut-être pas si défectueux que ça...

(un lecteur-graveur de CD IDE montable dans un G3, aujourd'hui (si ça existe encore ???) ça vaut peanuts... genre 25-30 euros neuf...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> (un lecteur-graveur de CD IDE montable dans un G3, aujourd'hui (si ça existe encore ???) ça vaut peanuts... genre 25-30 euros neuf...)



Oui, sauf que le G3 beige, c'est un lecteur de CD SCSI, c'est à partir du Blanc/bleu qu'ils ont mis des IDE !


----------



## claude72 (7 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, sauf que le G3 beige, c'est un lecteur de CD SCSI, c'est à partir du Blanc/bleu qu'ils ont mis des IDE !


Nan ! désolé, dans le G3 beige, d'origine c'est un lecteur CD IDE (comme le disque-dur).

(Il y a un connecteur SCSI interne, mais il n'est pas utilisé...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Nan ! désolé, dans le G3 beige, d'origine c'est un lecteur CD IDE (comme le disque-dur).
> 
> (Il y a un connecteur SCSI interne, mais il n'est pas utilisé...)



Navré d'avoir à te contredire, mais ce que tu dis là ne peut en aucun cas être valable pour tous les G3 beiges (indépendamment du fait que le seul que j'ai jamais démonté était muni d'un lecteur SCSI  Estampillé de la pomme, donc bien d'origine, et d'ailleurs, mon client avait acheté cette machine neuve et ne l'avait jamais ouverte avant de me faire venir pour que je change son disque dur) : En effet, au moins la première série de ces machines (connue comme "rev A") était munie d'un contrôleur IDE qui, comme celui des PowerMac 5500, par exemple, ne supportait qu'un seul disque, et non pas deux, dans ces conditions, le munir d'un lecteur de CD IDE eut contraint à le doter d'un disque dur SCSI, ce qui n'a jamais été le cas.


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Mon lecteur arrive à lire un original de Jaguar, mais il bloque un moment donné. L'écran se met en veille sans que je puisse en sortir lors du lancement du boot; pourtant le lancement après la pomme (sur le boot de Jaguaur) s'affiche bien, mais après la barre de chargement, l'écran s'éteint.

En plus du problème du mode verbose sur le DD dont j'ai parlé...

Cela vient pas de la Carte graphique je pense car tout s'affiche bien au démarrage... La présentation du lancement de OS X et la barre de chargement, mais après :

- Mode verbose (console) sur le DD
- Ecran noir (en veille) en bootant sur le CD original de jaguar sans pouvoir le rallumer.

Donc, pour en avoir le coeur net, j'aimerais voir avec un CD original valide de OS Classique.

Merci Pascal, je t'envoie un mp alors


----------



## claude72 (7 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Navré d'avoir à te contredire, mais ce que tu dis là ne peut en aucun cas être valable pour tous les G3 beiges (indépendamment du fait que le seul que j'ai jamais démonté était muni d'un lecteur SCSI  Estampillé de la pomme, donc bien d'origine, et d'ailleurs, mon client avait acheté cette machine neuve et ne l'avait jamais ouverte avant de me faire venir pour que je change son disque dur)


Alors peut-être pas tous, puisque si tu en as connu un avec un lecteur SCSI, il devient LE contre-exemple...
... mais moi tous ceux que j'ai ouvert, c'est à dire une bonne dizaine (j'en ai personnellement récupéré 5 et j'en ai gardé 3) ont/avait un lecteur CD IDE (et certains ont aussi un ZIP IDE), et j'ai plusieurs fois remplacé ce lecteur CD par un graveur IDE acheté 30 euros dans un quelconque magasin de fourniture pour PC.

Maintenant, effectivement il y a une prise SCSI 50 broches sur la carte mère, donc il est tout à fait possible de brancher une nappe et un périphérique SCSI (j'ai personnellement déjà trouvé un disque-dur supplémentaire SCSI dans un des G3 que j'ai ouvert, branché avec une nappe de 1 mètre de longueur qui faisait "3 fois le tour du Mac" () et qui n'avait rien d'une nappe d'origine Apple !!!) et donc peut-être que Apple a mis des lecteur SCSI dans certains des premiers modèles ???

(il y a parfois des choses un peu différentes dans les tout premiers modèles, comme par exemple certains G3 blanc/bleu qui étaient livrés avec un disque-dur UltraWide SCSI... même si c'est pour une autre raison !!!)





> En effet, au moins la première série de ces machines (connue comme "rev A") était munie d'un contrôleur IDE qui, comme celui des PowerMac 5500, par exemple, ne supportait qu'un seul disque, et non pas deux, dans ces conditions, le munir d'un lecteur de CD IDE eut contraint à le doter d'un disque dur SCSI, ce qui n'a jamais été le cas.


Nan... Contrairement aux Performas et autres PM5200/6200 à 5500/6500 qui n'avaient effectivement qu'un seul canal IDE (ne supportant qu'un seul périphérique), le contrôleur IDE des G3 beige a *deux* canaux IDE, et la carte-mère a 2 prises IDE et donc les Rev A (ROM version : $77D.40F2) supportent 2 périphériques IDE, 1 sur chaque canal : donc aucun problème pour brancher un disque-dur IDE sur le canal n°1 et un lecteur CD IDE sur le canal n°2.


Ensuite sont arrivés les Rev B et C (ROM version $77D.45F1 et $77D.45F2) qui eux supportaient 2 périphériques par canal IDE et Apple a pu ajouter un lecteur ZIP IDE (en slave sur le même canal IDE que le lecteur CD).

À noter que :

1- la limitation à un périphérique par canal des Rev A est uniquement dans la ROM, et :
- sous OS 9 il suffit de changer la ROM pour une ROM B ou C pour pouvoir brancher 2 périphériques par canal IDE,
- OS X est capable de passer outre cette limitation.

2- dans les Rev B et C la nappe du disque-dur ne comporte que 2 prises, et donc Apple n'a pas prévu de pouvoir ajouter un 2e périphérique IDE sur ce canal... cependant, il suffit de changer la nappe pour une nappe à 3 prises (perso j'ai utilisé une nappe standard de PC) et il devient alors possible de brancher 4 périphériques IDE.


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2010)

D"après le  "Service Source"


_Features of the Power Mac G3 Desktop include: 
 PowerPC G3 microprocessor running at 233 MHz, 266 
MHz, or 300 MHz 
RAM expandable to 384 MB in 3 DIMM card slots using 
64-bit 168-pin JEDEC-standard 3.3 V unbuffered 
SDRAM DIMM cards (Note: to expand to the maximum 
capacity of 384 MB requires low-profile DIMMs with 
maximum height of 1.15. Using higher-profile DIMMs 
with a height of 1.25, the maximum SDRAM capacity is 
192 MB.) 
512K backside L2 cache (233 or 266 MHz) or 1 MB 
backside L2 cache (300 MHz) on processor module 
Built-in 2D and 3D hardware graphics acceleration 
PERCH slot to support I/O card 
One modem slot on the I/O card for optional fax/modem 
card 
4 GB or 6 GB ATA hard drive(s)
Three expansion bays for adding internal 3.5-inch SCSI 
devices 
Optional 100 MB SCSI Iomega or ATAPI Zip drive in one 
of the expansion bays 
CD-ROM ATAPI drive at 24X speed (unless customer 
orders DVD-ROM drive) 
1.4 MB SuperDrive 
One SCSI port 
Two GeoPort serial ports 
10BASE-T Ethernet port 
One ADB port 
Three PCI expansion slots to accept 
three 7-inch or 12-inch PCI cards, or 
three 15 W cards, or 
two 25 W cards 
Voltage switch 
Fan speed thermally controlled 
Energy Saver control panel
2 MB video RAM expandable to 4 MB or 6 MB with 
3.3 V, 83 MHz or faster SGRAM on a 144-pin small 
outline dual inline memory module (SO-DIMM) 

Optional Build-to-Order Power Mac G3 Desktop Features: 
ATAPI or SCSI Zip drive 
Ultra Wide SCSI PCI card 
4 GB or 9 GB Ultra Wide 3.5 SCSI hard drive(s) 
(replaces  4 GB or 6 GB ATA hard drive(s)) 
DVD-ROM Drive (in place of CD-ROM drive) 
10/100 BaseT ethernet card 
FireWire DVC card_


----------

